# vPike.com provides Google street views, area photos, local traffic conditions etc



## monascribe18 (2 Apr 2010)

Find your area, your home something like google earth but much better


----------



## ajapale (2 Apr 2010)

*Re: have a look in here*

Yes NI is covered by Google Street View but for some weird reason ROI is not up yet. Im sure I saw the google van around here a couple of years ago.

I just got the orangeman to go down the  - not a resident in sight!


----------



## helllohello (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: have a look in here*

very good - is it the same photo all the time? a once off street view?


----------



## JP1234 (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: have a look in here*

If I put my in law's address in Derry we get can see 5 different shots of their house from various angles and my mother in law and nephew are in all of them  (faces blurred out) 

The picture of my own house is the same one as Google Earth


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: have a look in here*

from the site:

*Welcome to vPike.com your Virtual Turnpike*

 vPike.com provides Google street  views, area photos, local traffic conditions, area webcams, local news,  home valuations (USA) and driving directions. Use vPike to acquaint  yourself with an area before you go there or you can call up places from  your past to see what they look like now. vPike also has a driving  simulator that enables you to simulate a drive-by of an area while you  watch the scenery.

     Tryout our easy to use . With our driving directions there is no need to  sequence through numerous screens and when printed the font is large  enough for easy reference.

vPike has limited street views from these countries: , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,   and .

  to watch the  You Tube Video about vPike.com or  to check if your area has street views.


----------

